# hartz 4 rechner aufbau hilfe



## dsnkmp (23. Januar 2009)

jungs mal ne frage: 
ist es machbar für max. 200 oder weniger € eine schnellen pc aufzubauen mit dem auch etwas spielen kann. frage für freund dem gerade sein intel4 verreckt ist und er mit hartz 4 nich viel asche hat. 
für jede hilfe dankbar


----------



## Sash (23. Januar 2009)

gebraucht vielleicht, aber neu... wird sehr eng.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Januar 2009)

Resteverwertung. Was kann man denn vom Alten noch gebrauchen?


----------



## Xrais (23. Januar 2009)

ist ersmal die frage was du für hardware noch hast , aber nen hartz 4 gamer pc gibts wohl nicht wirklich  da das nunmal halt alles nen bisel mehr kostet , kommt aber natürlich auch auf die eigenen ansprüche an


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Günstiges AMD Board mit CPU und 2GB RAM kannst du schon für rund 100€ bekommen. Dazu eine ATI 4670 und schon geht was, aber je mehr du vom alten Rechner nutzen kannst, desto besser.


----------



## dsnkmp (23. Januar 2009)

leute bleibt realistisch. er is kein multidauerzocker, aber hin und wieder gern wenn zeit da is.
wenn dann alles, da zur zeit , wenn stimmt noch mit ner uralt agp und nem mini gehäuse mit 200 w netzteil rum eiert. krieg jedes mal kriese wenn das ding sehe. 
wenn einer gebraucht was hätte bis zum betrag w.o.g. , würde versuchen zu vermitteln, leider bin noch zu kurz hier im forum so komme noch nich in suche und biete rein ( sorry Mod. das so es probiere ).
pauschal alles neu, da sein jetziges gehäuse kaum luft lässt um an speicher zu kommen, muss alle kabel ziehn!!!!


----------



## dsnkmp (23. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Günstiges AMD Board mit CPU und 2GB RAM kannst du schon für rund 100€ bekommen. Dazu eine ATI 4670 und schon geht was, aber je mehr du vom alten Rechner nutzen kannst, desto besser.


was strebt dir denn da vor genau? war wohl etwas zu langsam.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Januar 2009)

AMD + Mainboard

Gebrauchte X1950pro für 30 €

Laufwerke weiter benutzen

Evtl. neues Gehäuse.

NT günstig, wie nur möglich. Be Quiet Straight Power 350W


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2009)

Für CPU, Board und Speicher langts, hier kannst sogar recht gute Komponenten nehmen, nur für die GraKa reichts nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

AM2+ Mainboard für 60€ (780G), CPU für 30-40, RAM für 10-20€, dann noch ein brauchbares Netzteil und Gehäuse. Die 200er Grenze ist aber dann schon erreicht, für eine Grafikkarte wird es eng, er kann aber immerhin solange die Onboard benutzen, bis er wieder etwas Knete hat.


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Januar 2009)

Genau,die AMD IGP reicht völlig aus,wenn man mit niedrigen Details zufrieden ist,allerdings find ich die Bildqualität nich gerade so toll


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Genau,die AMD IGP reicht völlig aus,wenn man mit niedrigen Details zufrieden ist,allerdings find ich die Bildqualität nich gerade so toll


 
Ist ja auch kein Dauerzustand, aber dann müsste man nicht sofort eine GraKa kaufen.


----------



## jayson (24. Januar 2009)

wollte ich auch gerade sagen, lieber erstmal mit onboard-grakart.... das reicht auch erstmal aus, er will ja sowieso nicht so otf spielen...
und dann halt nochmal ein wenig sparen und schon hat er einen ziemlich guten rechner...
der dann sicherlich auch ein wenig teuerer werden kann, da er die grakart später kaufen kann...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

jayson schrieb:


> wollte ich auch gerade sagen, lieber erstmal mit onboard-grakart.... das reicht auch erstmal aus, er will ja sowieso nicht so otf spielen...
> und dann halt nochmal ein wenig sparen und schon hat er einen ziemlich guten rechner...
> der dann sicherlich auch ein wenig teuerer werden kann, da er die grakart später kaufen kann...


 
Für heutige Spiele in mittlerer Auflösung und Qualität reicht schon eine ATI 4670. Die gibt für 70-80€

Ein günstiges 780G Mainboard für 60-70 Euro, da reicht erst mal die Onboardgrafik aus, CPU für 40. RAM für 10-20 (je nach Menge) und schon geht da was. Nur mit dem Netzteil musst du schauen. 425 Watt reichen aber. Enermax Pro82+ zum Beispiel.
Wie es mit Gehäuse und Festplatten/Laufwerke aussieht, musst du ergründen, was wichtiger ist.
Wenn man noch eine alte Festplatte liegen hat, reicht die erst mal, genauso wie ein altes Laufwerk.
Als Gehäuse reicht schon eins für 30-40 Euro. Ist halt nicht superchic, aber was solls.

Mit Board, RAM, CPU und Netzteil liegst du bei rund 180 Euro.


----------



## jayson (24. Januar 2009)

ja sicherlich bekommt er auch einen für rund 200 euro einen... aber da sind noch keine laufwerke und keine festplatte dabei.... dafür musst man dann auch nochmal 50-70 euro einplanen... 

und wenn ihm der onboardchip erstmal reicht, ist es doch eine gute lösung für jemanden der nicht viel geld, später eine gra-kart zu kaufen.... so kann er für die jetzigen komponenten mehr ausgeben bzw. das gesparte geld schon für eine neue gra-kart zurücklegen...

also ich würde es so machen... lieber schritt für schritt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

jayson schrieb:


> ja sicherlich bekommt er auch einen für rund 200 euro einen... aber da sind noch keine laufwerke und keine festplatte dabei.... dafür musst man dann auch nochmal 50-70 euro einplanen...


 
Deswegen ja auch die Frage, ob man nicht gebrauchte nehmen kann, von Freunden, die sie nicht mehr so dringend benötigen, für kleines Geld dann.


----------



## jayson (24. Januar 2009)

na gut wenn er die möglichkeit hat, dann würde ich auch gleich die richtigen teile kaufen...
mal schauen ob er die teile von freunden bekommt!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

jayson schrieb:


> na gut wenn er die möglichkeit hat, dann würde ich auch gleich die richtigen teile kaufen...
> mal schauen ob er die teile von freunden bekommt!!


 
Mal gucken, was man organisieren kann. Vielleicht auch ein ausrangiertes Gehäuse. Allerdings sollte es schon USB Ports vorne haben, also nicht älter als 3-4 Jahre.
Wenn du noch ein wenig knapper gehst, müsste für 250€ alle Komponenten kaufbar sein, die du brauchst.


----------



## ATImania (24. Januar 2009)

Also wie wäre denn sowas hier?? Komplett PC für 198,-€! Ganz einfach bestellen und fertig!

*>>>* cdh-shop.de Webshop *<<<*

Und mit meiner ATI Radeon HD 4650 zocke ich auch die aktuelle F.E.A.R 2 DEMO mit komplett Maximal einstellungen und alles auf "On" + 2x AA und 16x AF in 1024x768 mit ca. 35 Fps flüssig! 
Auch Crysis sind mit "High" Settings in 1024x768 flüssig mit 28 Fps im schnitt spielbar!

Und die HD 4650 bekommt man Online auch in dem CDH Shop für 60€! *>>>* cdh-shop.de Webshop *<<<* und die kann er sich dann 1 oder 2 Monate später kaufen 

Und wenn er dann auch nochmal Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten will, kann er es für 9,90€ hier auch kauf *>>>* http://www.cdh-shop.net/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_16_41&products_id=1100654 *<<<*


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AM2+ Mainboard für 60€ (780G), CPU für 30-40, RAM für 10-20€, dann noch ein brauchbares Netzteil und Gehäuse. Die 200er Grenze ist aber dann schon erreicht, für eine Grafikkarte wird es eng, er kann aber immerhin solange die Onboard benutzen, bis er wieder etwas Knete hat.



Das hoert sich fuer mich in etwa auch in etwa nach der bestmoeglichen Kombination an, die im Moment realistisch ist. Dann noch in 1-2 Monaten eine Grafikkarte dazu, und er sollte ein akzeptables System haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Also wie wäre denn sowas hier?? Komplett PC für 198,-€! Ganz einfach bestellen und fertig!
> 
> *>>>* cdh-shop.de Webshop *<<<*


 
Das Problem bei sowas ist halt, dass keiner Weis, welche Komponentern tatsächlich verbaut werden.
Um einen solchen Preis zu realisieren, muss man alte Sachen nehmen, wahrscheinlich also ein altes AM2 Board ohne Deneb Support.
Da ist man bei der eigenen Zusammenstellung besser bedient.


----------



## ATImania (24. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem bei sowas ist halt, dass keiner Weis, welche Komponentern tatsächlich verbaut werden.



Das ist doch sowas von sch*** egal!! Der Braucht ein PC für Max. 200€ mit dem auch paar Spiele drinn sein sollen! Hier hat er einen niegel nagel neuen Komplett PC mit 24 Monaten Garantie. Wozu die ganze "Sperrmüll, Ersatzteil, do it yourself Action??" 

Ich kenne die Leute aus dem Laden persönlich! Die verstehen ihr Handwerk und da bin ich im Shop auch selber Jahrelang rein und raus gegangen. Auf Wunsch stellen sie auch PCs zusammen! Ich selber habe mein PC auch von CDH und die sind klasse die Jungs und ich bin voll zufrieden 

Alles andere ist billig bastel Action wo es dann wieder heißt "ich brauch mal eure hilfe, das und jenes geht wieder nicht" 

Das Forum besteht doch zu 95% nur aus solchen Posts


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Das ist doch sowas von sch*** egal!!


Nein, ists nicht!
Minderwertige Boards sind durchaus hin und wieder für Probleme verantwortlich.

Außerdem werden hier meist auch ziemlich schlechte Netzteile verbaut, die gern mal explodieren und auch nicht in der aktuellen Effizienzklasse sind...

Hier spart man also am falschen Ende, denn unterm Strich zahlt man mehr für die Stromrechnung und auch die Gefahr, das der Rechner jederzeit aufgrund eines NT defektes zerstört werden kann, besteht durchaus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, ists nicht!
> Minderwertige Boards sind durchaus hin und wieder für Probleme verantwortlich.


 
Denke ich auch, bei dem Preis kann nur ein uralt Mainboard verbaut worden sein. NForce 5 oder so.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Außerdem werden hier meist auch ziemlich schlechte Netzteile verbaut, die gern mal explodieren und auch nicht in der aktuellen Effizienzklasse sind...


 
Die schreiben schon aus gutem Grund nicht hin, welche Komponenten verbaut sind.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hier spart man also am falschen Ende, denn unterm Strich zahlt man mehr für die Stromrechnung und auch die Gefahr, das der Rechner jederzeit aufgrund eines NT defektes zerstört werden kann, besteht durchaus.


 
Ich würde lieber Einzelteilen kaufen. Der Zusammenbau ist nicht so schwer. Er kann sich ja Zeit lassen und gegebenenfalls nachfragen. Wir helfen gerne.


----------



## ATImania (24. Januar 2009)

So ein schwachsinn habe ich selten gelesen 

Ich benutze seit 18 Jahren seit dem Amiga 500+ PCs! Immer Komplett System vom Fachhändler oder DELL und bin immer glücklich und richtig auf dieser Schiene gefahren! Die Probleme die 90% der Leute hier haben habe ich nicht 1 einziges mal gehabt! Genauer gesagt ist mir in 18 Jahren nicht ein PC kaputt gegangen! 

Wenn man nicht sein PC mit irgend welchen Tuning Tools kaputt fummelt und übertaktet und ans limit reizt passiert auch nichts!

Dieses ganze Do it yourself Kaputt gebastel ist die größere Gefahr und zwar wenn man sich mit sowas nicht auskennt! Und dann noch gebrauchte Teile! Da schüttel ich nur mit dem Kopf. Aber okay jeder muss es selber wissen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> So ein schwachsinn habe ich selten gelesen


 
Aha, wo liest du denn Schwachsinn? 



ATImania schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit 18 Jahren seit dem Amiga 500+ PCs! Immer Komplett System vom Fachhändler oder DELL und bin immer glücklich und richtig auf dieser Schiene gefahren! Die Probleme die 90% der Leute hier haben habe ich nicht 1 einziges mal gehabt! Genauer gesagt ist mir in 18 Jahren nicht ein PC kaputt gegangen!


 
Das ist ja schön für sich. Aber bei Einzelkomponenten hättest du in der Zeit eine Menge Geld sparen können.



ATImania schrieb:


> Dieses ganze Do it yourself Kaputt gebastel ist die größere Gefahr und zwar wenn man sich mit sowas nicht auskennt! Und dann noch gebrauchte Teile! Da schüttel ich nur mit dem Kopf. Aber okay jeder muss es selber wissen.


 
Wieso gebrauchte Teile?
Das einzige gebrauchte Teil wäre ein Gehäuse und das ist ja nun wirklich nicht schlimm.


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Januar 2009)

Also ich geb ATI 2 iwo Recht,komplettsys funzen auch,allerdings erhält man bei eigen gebauten Rechnern mehr qualität und Leistung fürs Geld


----------



## ATImania (24. Januar 2009)

Also mein teuerster PC hat 449€ gekostet (zu DM Zeiten 999 DM, war ein AMD K6 2 3D Now)! Und ich konnte immer (zu der Zeit) aktuelle Games zocken! Ich habe es nur nie übertrieben! Wenn ich den PC so lasse wie er ist und nur durch Grafikkarte oder Arbeitsspeicher aufrüste passiert auch nichts! Wenn ich aber alles verbastel und ausreize und mein System bis an die Grenzen führe darf ich mich nicht wundern wenn PCs kaputt gehen! Wenn man ahnung hat und richtig Geld investiert ist es auch schön und gut aber dieses "ich bau mir mal eben ein PC weil Freunde eines Freundes gesagt haben das ist schön billig" und dann vielleicht auch die Teile nicht richtig verbauen, da kann ich mir lieber gleich ein Komplett System vom Fachhändler kaufen! Ohne diese Selbst bau Actionen hätte das Board hier halb soviele Posts!  

Und das solche Netzteile hoch gehen ist schwachsinn! So Billig wie ich PCs beziehe in 18 Jahren hätte mir ja mal ein einziges hoch gehen müssen oder?? Die sind genauso Tüv geprüft wie 200€ Netzteile!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Und das solche Netzteile hoch gehen ist schwachsinn! So Billig wie ich PCs beziehe in 18 Jahren hätte mir ja mal ein einziges hoch gehen müssen oder?? Die sind genauso Tüv geprüft wie 200€ Netzteile!


 
Es geht ja um die Wahscheinlichkeit. Du kannst Jahrzehnte lang LC Power Netzteil benutzen und hast nie Probleme.
Wenn es aber mal kaputt geht, kann es passieren, dass auch die andere Hardware beschädigt wird.


----------



## ATImania (24. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht ja um die Wahscheinlichkeit. Du kannst Jahrzehnte lang LC Power Netzteil benutzen und hast nie Probleme.
> Wenn es aber mal kaputt geht, kann es passieren, dass auch die andere Hardware beschädigt wird.



Ich könnte auch in 10 Minuten vom Auto angefahren werden aber soll ich jetzt im Haus bleiben?? 

Dafür beziehe ich die PCs relativ günstig! Wenn dann mal was kaputt geht und ich 100€ oder 200€ extra drauf zahlen muss wenn nach 20 Jahren mal was kaputt gehen könnte ist der schnitt immer noch besser als wenn ich als leihe von anfang an alles selber machen will und wie bei vielen danach etwas schief läuft. 

Aber wie gesagt, ich kenne keinen aus meinem Freundes und Familienkreis dem ein PC kaputt gegangen ist und die basteln auch nicht selber rum!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (24. Januar 2009)

Seit wann denn prüft der TÜV Netzteile? Hier gibts ja nichtmal ne Qualitätskontrolle dafür.
Wenn dann müsste ein GS-Siegel drauf sein, was es aber nicht tut.

Ein Fertigrechner ist dafür ausgelegt zu funnktionieren und das wars.
Du bekommst Teile, die funtionieren aber bei weitem nicht das Optimum darstellen.

Meine Idee:
M3N78 ~60€ mit Geforce 8200, die günstiger als der 780G ist, komischerweise.
X2 5000+ ~50€
2GB DDR2-800 ~20€
BeQuiet Pure Power 300W ~30€ (besser: S12II 330W ~45€)
HDD WD Caviar Blue 320GB 8MB Cache 35€

e:/ Laufwerk kann man vom alten Rechner noch übernehmen, genauso wie das Gehäuse (im Normalfall)


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

Wenn du deine PCs nicht selber baust frag ich mich was du hier überhaupt zu suchen hast,das heist hier nicht umsonst PCGH *Extreme*!




> Und das solche Netzteile hoch gehen ist schwachsinn! So Billig wie ich PCs beziehe in 18 Jahren hätte mir ja mal ein einziges hoch gehen müssen oder?? Die sind genauso Tüv geprüft wie 200€ Netzteile!


Wo haste den schwachsinn denn her?


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Januar 2009)

Es macht schon einen großen Unterschied sich selbst den PC zusammenzubauen oder einen fertig gekauften zu holen.

Schließlich weiss man, was im selbstgebastelten verbaut ist. Bei DELL und den anderen großen Versendern sind meist gute Teile drin, kosten aber auch dementsprechend. 

Wohingegen MM oder Saturn, Metro, etc. meist billige Ware andrehen (hab ich leider schon oft gesehen). 

Gerade beim Netzteil ist es mir wichtig, das es auch stabil läuft. Daher würde ich bei günstigen NTs zu be quiet, Seasonic oder CoolerMaster greifen.

Bei den schon genannten LC Power NTs kenn ich persönlich einige Leute, denen das schon abgeraucht ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Bei den schon genannten LC Power NTs kenn ich persönlich einige Leute, denen das schon abgeraucht ist.


 
Habe ich auch schon gesehen. Dabei sind dann auch Mainboard und CPU mit abgeraucht.
War der totals Supergau, weil kein Geld für neue Sachen da war.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Und das solche Netzteile hoch gehen ist schwachsinn!


Nein, Fakt!
Geh mal ins P3D oder 3DCenter FOrum und such da mal nach LC-Power, da wirst dann reihenweise Threads finden, in denen darüber berichtet wird, das die NoNames gern mal kaputt gehen und dabei auch *den Rechner rösten*


ATImania schrieb:


> Die sind genauso Tüv geprüft wie 200€ Netzteile!


Das sagt nur leider sehr wenig über die verbaute qualität aus, der TüV prüft leider nicht nach, ob die Angaben auf dem Etikett auch stimmen und die aufgedruckten Werte auch erreicht werden können.
Das können NoName Netzteile nämlich idR nicht, die machen nur 60-80% der Leistung, die drauf steht, mit.

Allerdings gibts auch NTs, bei denen an Kühlkörpern Spannung anliegt und das nicht zu wenig (um die 330V)...


----------



## ATImania (24. Januar 2009)

Nochmal!!

Ich kaufe fertig Systeme "ja" aber nicht bei Media Mark und sonstigen Märkten! Ich habe ein Händler meines vertrauens die ich auch persönlich kenne und wo ich als ich in Hamburg noch gewohnt habe auch öfters zum Shop selber hingefahren bin. Heute von Bremen aus bestelle ich nur noch Online da. 

Wenn ich sage "spring", dann fragen die mich wie hoch! Wenn ich sage "lauf", fragen die mich wie weit und wenn ich denen sage AMD, ATI, Kingston usw. verbauen sie mir Prozi, GaKa oder Speicher auf wunsch so wie ich es will oder ich kaufe komplett System die sie so schon anbieten und die sind auch Top! Nur Positive erfahrung gemacht.

Und trotzdem habe ich nie mehr wie knapp 500€ oder darmals 1000 DM bezahlt. 

Und was ich hier im Forum mache?? Also ich glaube einige User kennen nur die "ich brauch Hilfe Threads" 

Das ich bei den Software Threads für Spiele und andere Software mich auch rumtreiben könnte oder im News bereich um mich zu Informieren und mit einigen anderen mich auszutauschen, auf die Idee bist wohl noch nicht gekommen @ Uziflator!

Und in Deutschland muss so ziehmlich jeder sch*** mal durch eine Qualitätskontrolle bis es zum Endverbraucher kommt 

Selbst Handtaschen für Frauen werden geprüft auf belastbarkeit  

Aber genug off Topic! Der Thread ersteller muss selber wissen was er macht bzw. jeder sowieso.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2009)

@ATImania
Glaub uns doch einfach mal, wenn wir sagen, das das so ist, das das auch wirklich so ist!

Und gerade bei Netzteilen gibts jede menge Müll aufm Markt, hier mit dt. Qualitätskontrollen zu argumentieren ist etwas weit hergeholt, denn trotz der (vermeintlich) guten Kontrollen schaffts dennoch viel 'illegales' Zeugs in den Laden, das auch verkauft wird, es gibt auch jedes Jahr mehr als genug Rückrufe von Markenherstellern and so on.
Sind die Kontrollen doch nicht so gut?

Und was sagst du zu dem Zustand, das es NTs gibt, die a einem Kühler Spannung anliegen haben?
Und dann auch noch die gleichgerichtete Wechselspannung??

Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dann lies dir mal das durch
Für Netzteile gibts leider keine allzu strengen vorschriften...


----------



## ATImania (24. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube euch das es viel Müll auf dem Massenmarkt gibt! Deswegen kauf ich ja auch nicht bei Geiz ist Geil oder Blödel Markt! Hat ja ein grund warum ich dies nicht mache 

Aber nochmal, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Netzteil hoch geht ist geringer als das ein PC das Zeitliche segnet weil jemand sein PC mal wieder die Leistungsgrenze zeigen wollte! 

Beim Fachhändler bekomme ich aber zumindest Qualitativ schon was besseres. Und mit diesem von mir genannten habe ich noch nie probleme gehabt. Selbst mit DELL war ich Preis-/Leistungstechnisch zufrieden! Und nach 18 Jahren ist nie nur ein Teil kaputt gegangen selbes bei meinem Bruder und auch bei meinem Vater! Auch bei Freunden nie probleme. Von daher vertraue ich keiner Statistiken oder Meinungen anderer oder sonst was ich vertraue meiner eigenen Erfahrung!


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Ich glaube euch das es viel Müll auf dem Massenmarkt gibt! Deswegen kauf ich ja auch nicht bei Geiz ist Geil oder Blödel Markt! Hat ja ein grund warum ich dies nicht mache


Dann ist ja schonmal gut...


ATImania schrieb:


> Aber nochmal, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Netzteil hoch geht ist geringer als das ein PC das Zeitliche segnet weil jemand sein PC mal wieder die Leistungsgrenze zeigen wollte!


nein, nicht bei dem 'NoName Müll' wie eben die LC-Powers!
Die gehen recht oft und schnell hoch und zerlegen dabei auch noch den Rechner, ohne 'Leistungsgrenze zeigen wollen'.
Anständige Markengeräte sind hier auch recht gut.

Gibt hier natürlich auch ausnahmen, z.B. würd ich (momentan) kein FSP built über 500W nehmen, da sind die nämlich auch nicht besonders gut, über 600W werdens sogar ziemlich schlecht...


ATImania schrieb:


> Beim Fachhändler bekomme ich aber zumindest Qualitativ schon was besseres.


Gerade die verbauen leider meist ziemliche Gülle und kaum Qualitätsware


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Ich glaube euch das es viel Müll auf dem Massenmarkt gibt! Deswegen kauf ich ja auch nicht bei Geiz ist Geil oder Blödel Markt! Hat ja ein grund warum ich dies nicht mache


 
Was ja auch nicht verkehrt ist.



ATImania schrieb:


> Aber nochmal, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Netzteil hoch geht ist geringer als das ein PC das Zeitliche segnet weil jemand sein PC mal wieder die Leistungsgrenze zeigen wollte!


 
Leute, die sich aber bei Media Markt und Konsorten einen PC kaufen übertakten den nicht bis zum bitteren Ende. Die benutzen den einfach.



ATImania schrieb:


> Beim Fachhändler bekomme ich aber zumindest Qualitativ schon was besseres. Und mit diesem von mir genannten habe ich noch nie probleme gehabt. Selbst mit DELL war ich Preis-/Leistungstechnisch zufrieden! Und nach 18 Jahren ist nie nur ein Teil kaputt gegangen selbes bei meinem Bruder und auch bei meinem Vater! Auch bei Freunden nie probleme. Von daher vertraue ich keiner Statistiken oder Meinungen anderer oder sonst was ich vertraue meiner eigenen Erfahrung!


 

Würde ich nicht sagen, auch der Fachhändler muss gucken wo er bleibt. Da wird dann schon mal mehr auf den Preis geachtet.
Wenn du mal wieder da bist, dann schau dich mal im Laden genauer um, welche Hardware steht denn in den Regalen?


----------



## NCphalon (24. Januar 2009)

ich muss ATmania zustimmen, en kumpel von mir hat sich auchma en komplett PC geholt (bei one.de) un der läuft einwandfrei und wenn was kaputt geht is garantie auf dem ding, einschicken, warten, dann kommt er wieder un geht wie eh und je... hatten da ma ne X1800XT verbaut, die hat dann das LC-power NT gegrillt aber es wurde sonst nix zerstört, die ham in der RMA sogar ohne zu murren einfach den X2 6000+ wieder von 3150 auf 3000MHz zurückgestellt (ham vergessen dass wir den schomma übertaktet hatten^^)


----------



## DasHallo (24. Januar 2009)

So ich habe einmal bissl durchgeschaut
Wenn man ein laufwerk und gehäuse weiterverwenden kann,dann kann man für 200€ einen pc bauen (und nicht gerade schlecht).
Würde auch die Lösung mit der onboard grafik zurückgreifen um dann später eine bessere graka einzubauen.
Es gibt ja auch sogenannte Bundles allerdings sind die komponenten oft minderwertig.
Ach und es gibt gute netzteile für wenig geld
so´n bequiet bekommt man auch unter 40€!

*
*


----------



## dsnkmp (24. Januar 2009)

hi, erst ma danke für hilfe. ja laufwerke können erst ma behalten werden. hdd is zwar ne alte - keine sata- aber man kann sie ja extern nutzen.
gehäuse notwendig!!!! weil er extra speicher karten ding hat welches über kabel direkt an mb gesteckt is, weil keine blende vor handen geht stecker dadurch!!!, und das für mich nicht anzusehen is. also er braucht gehäuse wo 2 laufwerke passen, 1 diskettenlaufwerke( er arbeitet eben viel damit warum auch immer) und eben noch ma disketten platz für speicher story. evtl. noch ein paar usb plätze mehr am gehäuse.
also netzteil wird BQ oder enermax werden keine frage, 2 gb ddr2 800 sind auch eingeplant, sollte reichen nur für rest noch unklar. er hat zzt noch ne isdn karte drin und ein modem artiges etwas drin. so am überlegen netzwerk karte on board oder extra kaufen kost ja nich die welt.
so für board, gehäuse und graka is noch unklar.
@Atimania- mach doch nich soviel schleich werbung


----------



## ATImania (24. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mal wieder in Hamburg bin werde ich im Laden vorbeischauen. Es gibt mit sichrheit Händler die sehen müssen wo sie bleiben aber die können es sich trotzdem nicht leisten die 10 Kunden die da am Tag bestellen oder kaufen da noch 3 oder 4 zu vergraueln durch mangel Ware!

Obwohl ich auch nur zu den gehe wo ich auch schon Kunde bin und die auch kenne 

Aber der Main Stream Kunde wird nicht zum Fachhändler gehen sondern eben zu den Elektro Märkten und sich da ein 0 8 15 PC kaufen. Wie gesagt, meine Erfahrungen haben mir bis jetzt immer recht gegeben und ich bin bis jetzt glücklich!


----------



## dsnkmp (24. Januar 2009)

jo hast recht aber diese leute wollen ja nur standard. hier befinden sich ja nur leute die KEINE AHNUNG  .
 und spätestens dann wenn sie bei freunden oder bekannten sehen was machbar is oder sie ein problem mit irgendwas haben dann kommen sie zu uns.warum? WEIL WIR ES KÖNNEN !


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

dsnkmp schrieb:


> jo hast recht aber diese leute wollen ja nur standard. hier befinden sich ja nur leute die KEINE AHNUNG  .
> und spätestens dann wenn sie bei freunden oder bekannten sehen was machbar is oder sie ein problem mit irgendwas haben dann kommen sie zu uns.warum? WEIL WIR ES KÖNNEN !


Jupp und wo bleibt dann der spass wen man sich alles nur bauen lässt!?


----------



## dsnkmp (24. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Jupp und wo bleibt dann der spass wen man sich alles nur bauen lässt!?


WELCHER SPAß ? du meinst bestimmt die schwere ARBEIT?


----------



## schub97 (24. Januar 2009)

wie is das hier:One System Athlon 64 3200+, 1024MB DDR, 160GB, 16x DVD-Rom, bis zu
das is schon ein dvd laufwerk dabei.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2009)

Sockel 754?!
DDR-1 SDRAM?!
Öhm, nee, tut nich not...


----------



## schub97 (24. Januar 2009)

und der:One System Athlon 64 4800+ X2, 1024MB DDR2, 250GB, 20x DVD-Brenner,

hat ddr2 speicher am2 sockel


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2009)

Warum bringst du hier dieses One Zeugs rein?
Ich traue dem Laden einfach nicht, vorallendingen was das Netzteil betrifft...


----------



## ATImania (24. Januar 2009)

Also den Spaß habe ich wenn ich weiss, dass Leute mir einen PC auf Wunsch zusammen bauen wo ich weiss das sie ahnung davon haben und einige leute hier die glauben sie hätten ahnung und ich dann Seiten über Seiten lesen darf wie "ich brauch dringend Hilfe!! Bei mir läuft X und Y nicht und ich habe streifen und blauen Bildschirm" oder "meine GaKa hat über 100°C und mein Prozi summt und wird Heiß* aber in der Signatur stehen haben *X2 5000+ @ 5600+* 

Naja und ich lese mir das durch und zocke dann gleich erstmal weiter mit dem gewissen das mir sowas noch nie passiert ist und normal ohne bastel kram auch nicht passieren wird.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (24. Januar 2009)

Hey, hast du etwa ne Studie durchgeführt, welch Probleme aufgrund des Selbstzusammenbaus aufgetreten sind?

Die meisten Zusammenstellungen laufen wunderbar, machen keinen Mucks und tun was sie tun sollen.
Ich hab genug von Fertigrechnern und bin viel glücklicher mit meinem Eigenbau.
Leider gibts bei Notebooks nicht wirklich was zum selber bauen, sonst hätt ich mir da was schönes gekauft.

Spielst du bei "hat über 100°C" zufällig auf den Heatbug der GTX 2x0 an? In OEM-Rechnern ist selten was wirklich gutes verbaut und sowas muss billig sein und grade so funzen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2009)

Ganz genau, das ist das Problem bei den OEM Rechnern, das man nie das bekommt, was man eigentlich braucht.

Entweder muss man allerhand Zeugs bezahlen, den man überhauptnicht braucht (z.B. TV Karten und anderes Multimediazeugs), oder aber es ist nicht das verbaut, was man gerne hätte, gerade bei Grafikkarten wird hier gern mal gespart und ein-zwei nummern kleiner verbaut als das was man haben möchte, oder aber die CPU entspricht nicht dem was man sich so vorstellen würde, vom Board und Netzteil spreche ich lieber garnicht erst.


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ganz genau, das ist das Problem bei den OEM Rechnern, das man nie das bekommt, was man eigentlich braucht.
> 
> Entweder muss man allerhand Zeugs bezahlen, den man überhauptnicht braucht (z.B. TV Karten und anderes Multimediazeugs), oder aber es ist nicht das verbaut, was man gerne hätte, gerade bei Grafikkarten wird hier gern mal gespart und ein-zwei nummern kleiner verbaut als das was man haben möchte, oder aber die CPU entspricht nicht dem was man sich so vorstellen würde, vom Board und Netzteil spreche ich lieber garnicht erst.



Also Multimedia eigenschaften stehen bei mir an erster Stelle,also er gibt schon Leute die das brauchen
in den anderen Punkten stimme ich mit dir vollkommen überein


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Also Multimedia eigenschaften stehen bei mir an erster Stelle,also er gibt schon Leute die das brauchen
> in den anderen Punkten stimme ich mit dir vollkommen überein


 
Was brauchst du denn für Multimedia?
Ich habe meine TV Karte drin und das reicht mir, allerdings eine gute. Sowas wäre bei keinem Rechner von der Stange drinnen gewesen.
Da gibts immer Unsinn.
Schau dir doch den letzten Aldi Rechner an, kleiner Prozessor, lahme Grafikkarte, wertloses Mainboard, merkwürdiges Netzteil und der ganze TV Kram mit Fernbedienung.
Als ob ich am ollen Rechner HD Filme gucken will.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Januar 2009)

windows Media Center ne fernbedienung ,dann sollte mein PC so ziemlich jedes Audio/Video Format unterstützen,dann ne DVB-T,okay ich hab auch keinem,was aber daran liegt das ich bei mir es nicht empfange,besser eine s-2 Karte und ja ich schaue alle meine filme am PC
Aber du hast schon recht,da steckt meistens sowieso nur ne mäßige Fernbedinung und ne billige TV Karte drin


----------



## schub97 (25. Januar 2009)

stefan suchst du den pc?na gut dann hier:ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - PC-Systeme - Systea - Micro Eco A901


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2009)

Der PC ist nicht gerade nutzbar.
Für Internet und so ganz OK, aber hier dürfte ein gebrauchter Sockel 754 Rechner, dens für weniger gibt, besser geeignet sein.

So ein Atömchen ist erstmal niedlich und dann auch noch schnarch lahm, nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen, im Alltag...


----------



## schub97 (25. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der PC ist nicht gerade nutzbar.
> Für Internet und so ganz OK, aber hier dürfte ein gebrauchter Sockel 754 Rechner, dens für weniger gibt, besser geeignet sein.
> 
> So ein Atömchen ist erstmal niedlich und dann auch noch schnarch lahm, nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen, im Alltag...





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sockel 754?!
> DDR-1 SDRAM?!
> Öhm, nee, tut nich not...


erst schreibts du das und auf einmal sagst du ein gebrauchter pc mit 754 sockel wäre besser geiegnet!was jetzt?


----------



## DasHallo (25. Januar 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> und der:One System Athlon 64 4800+ X2, 1024MB DDR2, 250GB, 20x DVD-Brenner,
> 
> Der schaut schon besser aus allerdings hat dieser ein bescheidenes MB und ne ganz miese onboard graka.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

dsnkmp schrieb:


> WELCHER SPAß ? du meinst bestimmt die schwere ARBEIT?



Welche schwere arbeit,da find ich schränke bauen schwieriger und das mach ich im schlaf.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. Januar 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> erst schreibts du das und auf einmal sagst du ein gebrauchter pc mit 754 sockel wäre besser geiegnet!was jetzt?



Er meint sicher:

S754 ist zwar suboptimal, aber immer noch weit leistungsfähiger als so ein Atom-Rechner..

Das sinnvollste mit dem Atom ist spalten.. In der Hinsicht


----------



## schub97 (25. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Welche schwere arbeit,da find ich schränke bauen schwieriger und das mach ich im schlaf.


für die einen ist es ein zuckerschlecken für die anderen sehr schwer(zu denen gehöre ich).


----------



## Nickles (25. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mit meinem vater zum ersten mal einen pc zusammengebaut und bis auf usb hatt alles auf Anhieb geklappt.(usb war 10 minuten später auch da)

@atimania:
wie du vieleicht siehst hat der stefan über 7000(!)posts.
Und sehr viele hier im unterforum.
Und dann sagst du dass er keine ahnung hat etc.
^^

Quanti und stefan haben aus meinem aldi schrott einen spieletauglichen(denk ich mal--->signatur kucken) pc gemacht.
Leider ist das mainboard abgekratzt was aber ganz allein meine schuld war(bios resett)


MFG


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Januar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> @atimania:
> wie du vieleicht siehst hat der stefan über 7000(!)posts.
> Und sehr viele hier im unterforum.
> Und dann sagst du dass er keine ahnung hat etc.
> ^^



1. Was musst du dich denn da jetzt einmischen?
2. Nur weil jemand viele Posts hat, heisst das nicht, dass er auch Ahnung von etwas hat. (Siehe ATIFan22.. )
In diesem Falle stimmt es jedoch mal, man kann durchaus sagen, dass Stefan Ahnung von der Sache hat.
3. Der 2te Beitrag ueber deinem erklaert schon, warum er etwas _anscheinend_ Gegensaetzliches geschrieben hat.
4. Nur weil jemand Ahnung von etwas hat, heisst das nicht, dass er keine Fehler macht. Es koennte Stefan, genauso wie jedem anderen User in diesem Forum, passieren, dass er einfach mal neben sich steht und Schmarrn schreibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

Also, noch mal um auf die eigentlich Sache zu kommen.
Ein gebrauchter Rechner wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, leider weiß man nie genau, was man bekommt. Das gleiche gilt auch für einen Billigrechner von der Stange.
Daher, lieber selbst etwas zusammenstellen, man kann genau gucken, was man braucht und was wichtiger ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2009)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Er meint sicher:
> S754 ist zwar suboptimal, aber immer noch weit leistungsfähiger als so ein Atom-Rechner..


Genau, das meinte ich.
So ein Atom wird momentan einfach nur tierisch gehypt, dabei dürft selbst mein oller 2GHz Sellerie leichtes Spiel mit dem Atom haben, ebenso Vias aktuelle Generation.
Sprich das Teil ist einfach nur verdammt lahm und schon heute kaum für mehr denn Briefe schreiben und leichtes Surfen, ohne Flash(!) zu gebrauchen.

Gebrauchte Sockel 754 Systeme bestehend aus Board, CPU, Speicher und (Box) Kühler (oder ähnlich) sollte es mittlererweile für 20-30€ geben, gutes kann auch mal 40-50€ kosten, hier kann man auch schon PCI Express Boards nehmen.
Sprich man könnte gebraucht einen Rechner für etwa 100-150€ hin bekommen.

Und dann soll man 200€ für so eine lahme Schüssel ausgeben, die man nur an die Wand klatschen kann?
Über die "Qualität" der Intel Onboard Grafik sprechen wir mal lieber nicht, zumal man bei diesem Mini PC davon ausgehen kann, das man keine PCie GraKa nachrüsten kann...


----------



## schub97 (26. Januar 2009)

laufwerk hat er noch oder?hab hier was zusammengestellt:http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuilder/cartParts.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> laufwerk hat er noch oder?hab hier was zusammengestellt:ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - PC-Systeme - PC-Builder


 
Ein Prozessorlüfter für 10 Euro?


----------



## chris@vs (26. Januar 2009)

Eventuell könnte man auch beim NT 25 Euro sparen, wenn man ein Hausmarken-NT von zB Arlt etc nimmt.
Hab auch ein noname drinn und binn damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden. 

ARLT Computer Produkte GmbH


----------



## Uziflator (26. Januar 2009)

chris@vs schrieb:


> Eventuell könnte man auch beim NT 25 Euro sparen, wenn man ein Hausmarken-NT von zB Arlt etc nimmt.
> Hab auch ein noname drinn und binn damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
> 
> ARLT Computer Produkte GmbH



Warum nich gleich eins von LC-Power?!

Sind doch beide übelster Schrott.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Januar 2009)

chris@vs schrieb:


> Eventuell könnte man auch beim NT 25 Euro sparen, wenn man ein Hausmarken-NT von zB Arlt etc nimmt.


nein, könnte man nicht, denn was da als 400W verkauft wird, ist meist nicht.
Außerdem ist die Effizienz schlecht und der Rest auch nicht besonders.



chris@vs schrieb:


> Hab auch ein noname drinn und binn damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden.


Schön, für dich.
Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, das das NT auch was taugt, nur das du nicht in der Lage bist, es wirklich zu testen.


----------

